# JDM SR20DE hp? realistic!



## Zenki Silvia (Jun 6, 2005)

hi guys!

i just bought a JDM s14 Silvia Q's which has a SR20DE engine in it. Problem is i'm finding it very hard to find much on this engine. I read up on here and found out a bit but haven't found the answers to my questions. Now i believe the engine has 160hp but i don't know how much tourque. I was wondering how fast teh engine is in teh standard s14 silvia?

also how if ti has 160hp stnd, how easy is acheiving 200 hp or even 200whp staying n/a?

i assume you scould stroke it, itb's, race cams, header + exhaust, ecu bigger injectors, so how far should those get you?

thanks for any help!


----------



## 01ZMO (Jun 13, 2005)

Torque? think i man can help you there but dunno bout the other stuff.

A stock DE has a factory figure of 188Nm - an S15 Spec R has the torquiest out of all the SRs with 277Nm. Those figures are JDM spec though, and i'm not sure whether these are SR20DE with VCT (variable cam timing) or not.

As for bits, even though your over a big puddle of water compared to me (australia) it may or may not still be relevent.

C-Red Tuning in Perth, Western Australia built up a '94 Nissan S14 (Series 1 with a facelift from a Series 2) and ran a JDM SR20DE that originally had VCT - rang a Tomei metal head gasket with Tomei 256/11.5 Camshafts - most of the other stuff was built in house by C-Red but it also ran a Toda flywheel and Cusco LSD. Kazama had a few bits and pieces here and there - KZ350 turbo and Kazama tubular manifold.

But as for places - HKS and Blitz will both probably have stuff built for SR20DE over in Japan - but like i mentioned above, try and find some info on Kazama, Tomei and a real rare one over here - East Bear.

I'll try and get some more info for C-Red for you, cause i know that the S14 is still doing the rounds over in Perth, so you may be in luck.

Apparently SR20DE with big turboes on the end of them (the KZ350 isn't exactly tiny) are pretty potent with S15 gearboxes (out of the last 200SX, god bless) and with the right gear on the rear end.

In case you were wondering - the C-Red S14 made 297.5hp at the rear wheels, with 348.6Nm roughly at the flywheel - but as it is, SR20DE rang around 10:1 compression ratio - the C-Red S14 is running that compression with 14psi of boost - apparently theres quite a few S13 NA SR20DE getting around Western Australia way that run something to this effect and lasted round 70,000km before needing a rebuilt.

If you can get a hold of it, issue 118 of Hot4s over here did a feature on the C-Red S14, they've done features on a few of the C-Red cars actually and is where i got some of the info on the S14 from.

Oh yeah nearly forgot - a lot of SR20DET in S13, S14, S15 - whatever else high tech that has had an SR transplanted usually run something like the A'PEXi Power FC Engine Management - theres a few skylines that run big numbers over here that use them - but nearly everything from A'PEXi ain't cheap at all :thumbdwn: 

Anyways hope i helped, i'll try to get some more info for you.

Matt


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here, http://www.nissansilvia.co.nz/tech/Silvia-180SX Table.htm

Make sure you add this to your favorites. It's worth a look.


----------



## Zenki Silvia (Jun 6, 2005)

01ZMO said:


> Torque? think i man can help you there but dunno bout the other stuff.
> 
> A stock DE has a factory figure of 188Nm - an S15 Spec R has the torquiest out of all the SRs with 277Nm. Those figures are JDM spec though, and i'm not sure whether these are SR20DE with VCT (variable cam timing) or not.
> 
> ...


wow..thanks for the effort. that c-red s14 sounds like just what i'm after, high comp turbo with plenty of power. i'll have a look for that magazine as it would be interesting to see what they did to boost with that comp ratio, and keep it reliable. :thumbup: 

zellx, got the table bookmarked already :thumbup:


----------



## 01ZMO (Jun 13, 2005)

Its cool man, i'm gonna need all the help i can get later on too, so no sweat :thumbup: i'll get back to you in the next couple of days with numbers/sites of C-Red and maybe a couple others if i can find the right stuff.

Know of one more drift orientated S14 with an S15 "strawberry face" that ran an N/A SR20 with a massive turbo, but i'll have a look around for you - know theres very few N/A left that haven't had turboes bolted up - must be a performance thing or something


----------



## Zenki Silvia (Jun 6, 2005)

01ZMO said:


> Its cool man, i'm gonna need all the help i can get later on too, so no sweat :thumbup: i'll get back to you in the next couple of days with numbers/sites of C-Red and maybe a couple others if i can find the right stuff.
> 
> Know of one more drift orientated S14 with an S15 "strawberry face" that ran an N/A SR20 with a massive turbo, but i'll have a look around for you - know theres very few N/A left that haven't had turboes bolted up - must be a performance thing or something


yeah, i think i'm going ot bolt on a biggish turbo. just seems the easy route to more power. n/a tuning is so expensive even to just get the power a stnd jdm sr20det would push out.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Haha I came very close to buying that C-Red car. Might still do if I find a buyer for mine. Its one of the best s14's in Australia


----------

